

Launching CakePlate, a boilerplate CakePHP distribution for fast web apps - garbowza
http://cakeplate.posterous.com/launching-cakeplate

======
ConceptDog
'fast' and 'CakePHP' shouldn't be used in the same sentence. Cake is great for
RAD (Rapid Application Development) but the framework itself is massively
bloated to almost the same level as a full CMS.

You'll get to market faster, but you'll also be planning a rewrite or
migration sooner should you enjoy some degree of success.

~~~
garbowza
Could you expand on what you see as the bloat? I find the base distribution of
CakePHP to be very lean, and using it on half dozen production projects, I
have found no issues with speed, especially with proper use of memcached and
media compression.

~~~
noodle
<http://avnetlabs.com/php/php-framework-comparison-benchmarks>

~~~
mattcurry
These benchmarks are from two years ago. The version of Cake used isn't even a
stable release (1.2 RC1). Either way 1.3 has replaced 1.2 and is plenty fast
for 99.99999% of sites.

~~~
powertower
Another benchmark source... <http://www.yiiframework.com/performance/>

Take with a grain of salt.

~~~
josephmoniz
This benchmark seems to be either out dated or somewhat falsified. I ran the
same benchmark on my system and CI out performed Yii (
[https://github.com/JosephMoniz/BlueElephant/blob/master/docs...](https://github.com/JosephMoniz/BlueElephant/blob/master/docs/benchmark.md)
) . The main point though is that with or without caching (APC) CakePHP is the
slowest by an order of magnitude.

EDIT: yeah, pretty sure the original Yii benchmark is dated as the graph has
older versions while the phpmark repo has slighlty newer ones (
<http://code.google.com/p/phpmark/source/browse/#svn/trunk> )

------
Griever
This is excellent. I've been wanting a similar PHP version of the
Html5Boilerplate for some time now. If this saves me as much time as the Html5
version, I'd hop on this in a heartbeat. Seeing more PHP frameworks take this
approach would be a great thing, I believe.

The RoR commmunity has had this opportunity for quite some time now with
Thoughtbots' Suspenders (<https://github.com/thoughtbot/suspenders>) template.

------
josegonzalez
You might want to update your copy to state that you are using the 1.3.6
version of CakePHP, and not the 1.3.3 version.

As well, Bitly and Tinyurl would be better served as Behaviors or Datasources,
but that's a separate discussion altogether.

Good job otherwise.

~~~
garbowza
Good catch! Fixed.

------
mgkimsal
Why not some form of user self-registration and admin management tool as well?
I see a facebook connect in there, which helps, but a pure cake-based user
reg/management system would go a long way towards a faster 'out of the box'
experience.

~~~
garbowza
CakePHP comes with that out of the box. You can use the built-in Auth
component for registration and user management, and the "Bake" tools will give
you the option of creating admin functions, similar to Django's.

~~~
sunny36
I use CakePHP (actually forced to). You can't compare the bake tools with
Django admin. The UI of Django admin is usable in fact it's actually nice.
I've had lot's of clients who like it. But the generated CSS by the bake tools
is non-usable. I usually end up having to write the views for admin when using
CakePHP compared to not having to do anything much when using Django.

~~~
josegonzalez
Unfortunately, bake's default skeleton is indeed pretty lame, but it is
possible to replace this with other skeletons
(<https://github.com/josegonzalez/app_skellington> for example, which does
auth etc.)

And Django Admin? I've since stopped my work on app_skellington in order to
work on <https://github.com/josegonzalez/cake_admin>. It isn't complete, not
by a long shot, and php's syntax makes it difficult to use a DSL without going
outside the language into something like yaml files, but it will do.

------
joshfinnie
TL:DR

Find code here: <https://github.com/rynop/CakePlate>

